# Love you Stitchy



## stitch&flopsy (Jul 17, 2014)

Yesterday at around 9:35 my 2nd bunny Stitch passed away. He was very young only 10 months old. He spent his last few days in the vet and everybody trying to save him he had a GI stasis and was very bloated, we believe that his stomach had popped because he was so large and sadly he suffocated. He was a great bunny. He was so cute and happy. When I would walk into the room he would come over and stand on the very point of his feet like a ballerina. He also was very happy and would run around band binki all the time. He had very unique binki's because he would binki up and down the hallway and at the end of each lap he would jump and roll-over into a lying position (usually upside down). I love him and miss him so much it has been nearly two days since he passed but I haven't stopped crying. I feel very guilty like I could have done something. I also wish that I would have just put him down when they said he had 25% chance. But I HAD to try. But now that I saw the end result I wish he hadn't been at ye vet for his last few days At least for his last few hours he was at home and comfortable and I held and comforted him as he passed away. I feel SO SO guilty! I will never forgive myself! He did NOTHING to deserve that kind of pain, stress and sickness! I am so sorry Stitch! I LOVE you so much! I can't believe that you are gone it doesn't feel real. Cow (Flopsie) is very lonely without you, she misses you so much it is sad. We all love and miss you. You are in a better place now. Binki free across the rainbow bridge Love you more than words can explain. You w ere such a good boy. This is not good-bye, I shall see you again lil' Stitchy. Thank you for choosing me and bringing me the joy that is contagious when anyone was around you. I love you and I shall never forgive myself. You will always be in my heart, I L&#10084;&#65039;VE you!!&#10084;&#65039;&#128560;&#128534;&#128519;&#127775;&#128149;&#128158;&#128152;&#128048;&#127752;


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Jul 17, 2014)

You were a cutie love you and miss you&#10084;&#65039;
&#128148;&#128150;


----------



## JBun (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm so very sorry to hear about your sweet bun  I know how heartbreaking it is to lose them. Try not to be too hard on yourself. I know, I do the same thing too. It's hard not to look back and second guess your decisions, but it really is difficult to know sometimes, what is the best thing to do for them when they are sick, and all we can do is our best. You clearly loved the little guy, and that's what matters most. 

Keep a close eye on your other bun, especially if they were bonded. The loss can sometimes be hard for them to deal with. Sometimes giving them lots of love and attention helps.

RIP little Stitch:angelandbunny:


----------



## stitch&flopsy (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for your support JBun. My two buns were bonded I was wondering sense my other bunny (Flopsie) has been very lonely and isn't eating a whole lot but I don't know if it is because she was sick and she is still recovering or if she is lonely and misses Stitch because they would do EVERYTHING together including eating Should I get another bunny soon or wait. I am not ready for another bun yet but I will get one if she needs it. She is only ten months old so should I get a baby boy or would she be mean to him:/ thanks again for the support


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 18, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, poor little Stitch. These things are so heartbreaking.  I am sure he lived a great happy life with Flopsie and you.

If you want to get another bunny for Flopsie, it is best to get a fixed adult bun near her age. Adults and babies do not always get along, especially when the baby reaches puberty and becomes hormonal.

Hope you and Flopsie feel better soon.


----------



## JBun (Jul 18, 2014)

I think you will just need to gauge whether or not you feel she is needing a friend. If she seems depressed and especially if it is creating health issues with not eating well, then looking for a friend for her is probably a good idea. 

You're in the UK aren't you? You have lots of good rabbit rescues there. I agree that it would be better to find an older bun that is already desexed. And most rescues will allow you to have bunny dates, so your bun can pick her new friend. I would look for a bun that she has an immediate liking to. You probably don't want to be dealing with a difficult bond right now.

If you are at all concerned about any possible health issues, it would be good to have her checked over by your vet. Rabbits can sometimes stop eating when depressed from losing a bonded partner. So if this happens you do need to get her into your vet right away.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 18, 2014)

I feel sorry for you and your loss and I just lost a baby 2 months ago and she had the same symptoms and I saved her poop
and had it tested and she died of coccidia... she had the same symptoms also, with the bloating..

I wish I could do something to make you feel better soon.....

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jul 18, 2014)

Binky free, Stitch. ray:


----------



## Channahs (Jul 18, 2014)

*hugs for you bunny mama* I'm so very sorry for your loss. I have never had any animal swell my heart up with so much love as a bunny rabbit has. Every time I read of someone losing their furbaby, I get a catch in my chest and throat and my eyes get leaky. Even though I haven't experienced this pain myself yet, eventually the day will come when a bunny will break my heart and leave me for the Rainbow Bridge. Just the thought of this alone hurts, so I can only imagine how you must feel. Big hugs for you and please do let another bunny love you when you're ready.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss.


----------

